# Odd news. Man kills ex's betta.



## emc7

http://www.comcast.net/articles/news-odd/20091013/US.ODD.Impaled.Fish/


----------



## crazyfishlady

Wow. That is pretty odd. What a nut job!


----------



## lohachata

nice fish...he would have been better off just taking out the girlfriend and leaving the fish alone..


----------



## Dragonbeards

Hmmm.... ok then. Someone was a little... off.


----------



## StripesAndFins

looks like the crazy train missed someone. it does sound like it was a beautiful fish


----------



## lohachata

our society has gotten so twisted that it is difficult to do anything to save lives..if you think about this incident...this guy will probably get more of a penalty for killing the fish , than he will for assaulting his girlfriend..how ironic...
i am not a believer in going easy on criminals..i am a very firm believer in the death penalty.
you take a life ; you forfeit yours..simple as than.any argument is BS.


----------



## Blue Cray

Lol in my neck of the woods people get nothing for killing people and i mean nothing 3 months house arrest at the most not even joking.


----------



## Guest

least u get 3 months! out here known assulters are walkin scott free with no one to touch them! not the cops! not the courts! IF an arrest is made, it take 5+ years to go to court...


----------



## lohachata

see what i mean......................


----------



## bmlbytes

Did anyone notice how creepy weird and nerdy this guy looks? It's a wonder he had a girlfriend in the first place.









Also, stabbing a fish seems like it would be more work than it would be worth (from a criminal standpoint that is). You would have to fish catch the fish, then lay it on the floor and try to stab it as it flopped around. 

And I agree, domestic violence is too lightly punished. Our courts are too slow at processing these criminals, and they let them go with too light of punishments.


----------



## OCtrackiepacsg1

The guy does looks nerdy. but I would think thats animal abuse. People have put swordtails in blenders and not get charged with that.


----------



## Guest

thats cos no one reported them!


----------



## OCtrackiepacsg1

apparently someone did report them but it was argued that the fish were killed instantly and feels no pain
http://lists.envirolink.org/pipermail/ar-news/2003/000765.html
this pictures makes me sick
http://www.flatrock.org.nz/topics/odds_and_oddities/assets/swordtail_blend.jpg


----------

